# I'm ready, perfect shot.



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Well mythbusters had a show on whether it was plausible or not that you could split an arrow down the center. They weren't able to prove it but thought it was plausible. Tonight I proved it! I was shooting at about 22 yards and this was my first night shooting these new arrows. I know others have done this but I've never done it and was pretty excited after only 1 year of shooting. ​​





​


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice shot Buddy. Bet you couldn't do that two times in a row


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have seen three that way, the guy was shooting at 10 yards trying to do it though. Myth busters should have got an expert to do it (a hunter.)


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I think myth busters was trying to do it with a wooden arrow...Great job on your first robin hood....Pretty soon you'll be having to shoot seperate spots to keep from shooting up all your arrows...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I was a little disappointed because they were brand new but still thought it was cool. I HOPE it doesn't happen again, I'll have to be careful.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats why I don't group shoot up close.  Good job on your first 'hood! !%


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

what he didn't tell you is that he wasn't even aiming for it!!! lol!!! im just kidding... I have busted the nocks off of mine but never that!!!! I now have a target that has 4 bullseyes so that takes care of the whole hitting other arrows!!! but nice shooting anyway... it will get expensive if you keep shooting like that!!! what were those gold tips??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job! 


> I was a little disappointed because they were brand new


I was pretty excited about my first one too. It started to seem expensive after that.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice Shooting... I've done it with my crossbow before. Makes one heck of a noice when you are at an indoor range. My first thought was something was wrong with the bow.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice shot....I got out monday afternoon and shot a few, I was pretty happy with my grouping after only my second time out this year, Didn't pull a robin hood, but did manage to knock the end off one of my arrows, had the expence but not the souvinoir


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Very nice shot!!! I have shot bows for a long time and have yet to do it, busted tons of nocks and shaved lots of feathers but never the "perfect" shot like you did.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

you can call you're show, "knockbusters" (haha). Are those the XT hunter's? GT's are very nice arrows, and from what I see by the RH, you're happy w/ them.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Dodgeram1 said:


> you can call you're show, "knockbusters" (haha). Are those the XT hunter's? GT's are very nice arrows, and from what I see by the RH, you're happy w/ them.


Those are Gold Tip Expedition Hunters 5575's. I like them so far.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

my dad did somthing sorta like that last year i thought it was neat to see. i saw that same episode. i liked the clip they showed of the guy how was shooting a nickle thrown in the air. it would be sweet if i had that accuracy.


----------

